# Boiling point of apple juice is 320F



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

I smoked ribs last week using the 3-2-1 method.  During the two hours, I used apple juice with the tightly foiled ribs.  When I removed the foil, I noticed that the apple juice was still there and didn't steam into the rib meat.  I just realized that apple juice's boiling point is 320F.  If the smoker is at 225F,  how do we expect the apple juice to evaporate in the foil and get into the meat?  Should I be using something else besides apple juice?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2021)

All liquids boil at 212°F can vary slightly due to altitude. With that said the point of adding apple juice to the wrap isn't to cause it to boil or add much flavor for that matter. The apple juice is to cause steam and create a braising environment. The liquid in your foil after you unwrap is mixed with fat, pork juice, apple juice. You will always end up with more liquid in the foil than you started with


----------



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> All liquids boil at 212°F can vary slightly due to altitude. With that said the point of adding apple juice to the wrap isn't to cause it to boil or add much flavor for that matter. The apple juice is to cause steam and create a braising environment. The liquid in your foil after you unwrap is mixed with fat, pork juice, apple juice. You will always end up with more liquid in the foil than you started with



Not all liquids boil at 212F.  The boiling point depends on the specific gravity/density of the liquid.  Since apple juice is loaded with sugar, its boiling point is higher.  With that said, do you keep the juice mixture after you take it out of the foil to pour it over the meat during the final hour of cooking?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2021)

urg8rb8 said:


> Not all liquids boil at 212F.  The boiling point depends on the specific gravity/density of the liquid.  Since apple juice is loaded with sugar, its boiling point is higher.  With that said, do you keep the juice mixture after you take it out of the foil to pour it over the meat during the final hour of cooking?


Not for ribs but I do add some of the juice back into pork butt when I pull it


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2021)

Spray the meat with apple juice while it is cooking
Richie


----------



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

I am new to this and I just realized that I smoked the ribs bone side up during the 3 and 1 hour periods.  I am going to smoke again in a couple of days and put the ribs in the smoker in the correct orientation.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2021)

urg8rb8 said:


> I am new to this and I just realized that I smoked the ribs bone side up during the 3 and 1 hour periods.  I am going to smoke again in a couple of days and put the ribs in the smoker in the correct orientation.


Bone side up is only for the wrap step


----------



## zwiller (Feb 15, 2021)

urg8rb8 said:


> how do we expect the apple juice to evaporate in the foil and get into the meat?


It doesn't work that way and is bro science.  Only way to add moisture to meat is to inject or as was said added after pulled.


----------



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Bone side up is only for the wrap step



Just curious, what difference does it make?  Does it cook better bone side down outside of the wrap?  Prevents it from drying?


----------



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

zwiller said:


> It doesn't work that way and is bro science.  Only way to add moisture to meat is to inject or as was said added after pulled.



Broscience


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 15, 2021)

From what I understand is that the apple (or whatever juice you have) is still going to steam\evaporate even at a lower temp although the water is not boiling.  So it will still braise and flavor the meat to an extent.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 15, 2021)

The key to "moist" meat in BBQ is getting the meat up to the proper IT where breakdown of collagen and fat occurs.  For ribs you want around 190F or so.  200-205F is fall off the bone (FOTB) territory.   This is essential to understand.  How LONG it takes to do so is the part you have to learn.  IE 8lb pork butt take 15hrs on average for.  I thought like 5-6hrs at first...  

I smoke ribs to 190F no wrap (around 6-7hrs @ 175 for me).  Wrap and place fridge until I am ready.  I later sear and sauce on a hot grill.  The grilling is essential and develops a lot of flavor.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2021)

Liquid isn’t even necessary at the wrap stage.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2021)

I disagree with the above. You need some liquid in the foil, because you are braising the ribs to get them tender, and without the steam it doesn’t work.
But that’s just my opinion, I’m sure you will get a bunch of different opinions, because ribs are the one meat that everybody has their own method of cooking. It took me years to get my ribs right.
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2021)

Foil wrapping meat is nothing more than self juice braising.  Adding sauce or juice is just (and as Al said adds additional moisture to speed things up....ie boil the liquid before adding it) for a flavor profile for the braising liquid.  It should be understood that meat does not "absorb" the liquid.  The act of cooking removes moisture....ie even braised meat can and does dry.  Do a little searching for rib cooks and you will see there are many ways to smoke them Smokin Al has a perfect rib post that has gazillian views that is worth reading......


Edit....

PS, here is about the simplest examples I can provide of wrapping.... 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/korean-pork-spare-ribs.301462/ 

Note the seasoning and sauce can vary to any flavor profile but its very simple.  Many people like to put the ribs back on after wrap but I think they go dry.  Like zwiller, he waits for it to cool then sears it so it has less of a tendency to dry.  Its all personal to the tasty and texture you want.....IE I eat at a BBQ joint that does their ribs hot and fast, IE 350 ish for 2 hrs -1 hr wrapped a little finishing sauce and they are the bomb!


----------



## urg8rb8 (Feb 15, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Foil wrapping meat is nothing more than self juice braising.  Adding sauce or juice is just (and as Al said adds additional moisture to speed things up....ie boil the liquid before adding it) for a flavor profile for the braising liquid.  It should be understood that meat does not "absorb" the liquid.  The act of cooking removes moisture....ie even braised meat can and does dry.  Do a little searching for rib cooks and you will see there are many ways to smoke them Smokin Al has a perfect rib post that has gazillian views that is worth reading......
> 
> 
> Edit....
> ...



Thanks for all that great info!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 15, 2021)

urg8rb8 said:


> Thanks for all that great info!



You are welcome.  

As an FYI, for Baby Backs I usually like to just let them smoke straight till they start to break when folded, about 3.5 to 4 hours then just glaze both sides.  For St Louis I like to wrap, usually like the above.  If you put a thick line of honey, molasses, and brown sugar down on the foil with some red pepper flakes, then meat side down with a finishing sauce (a thinner bbq sauce vinegar based...ie you need a sauce with a kick to balance the sugar) over the rib side then back on at 225 for the hour to hour 15min......oh man it makes pure candy on a stick!  Then, if you really want them tasty tasty put them in the oven on a cookie sheet with rack at 425 and brush them with the sauce left in the foil till they get nice and caramelized (should only take 10 min or so).......just watch them close as the sugar will burn quick.....


----------

